# BULLDOG BOAT Finished..



## ALL4HUNTIN (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, got the 0-470-R Continental mounted and running.. Boy, these Florida boys hate to see me running the marsh with this boat.. Love the way it rides.. 16 red LED lights under the grass rake and bow and rear seat, Diamond plate "G" on both sides, Bulldog sticker on inside of grass rake, splatter painted black and red on inside of hull, UHF Radio, AM/FM/CD Player, Fiber Optic red flexable flag pole, you name it... Man I am always cornered by "GATOR" fans on the marsh,,,, But I am still out there REPRESENTING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN (Jun 23, 2010)

Additional Photos of Rudders..........


----------



## Cadcom (Jun 23, 2010)

Woof!


----------



## GREG66 (Jun 23, 2010)

I like it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff.Cronic (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm not a dog fan but I like that boat.


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jun 23, 2010)

way to represent! GO DAWGS!!


----------



## GONoob (Jun 23, 2010)

Your location says Floriduh


----------



## milltown (Jun 23, 2010)

Go dawgs!


----------



## SGADawg (Jun 23, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## Warthawg (Jun 23, 2010)

Theres a boat?


----------



## money-dog (Jun 23, 2010)

Good looking boat


----------



## mauk trapper (Jun 23, 2010)

Go Dawgs I love it.


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN (Jun 24, 2010)

Yup, it does say "Floriduh", and I am a life long DAWG FAN !!!!!  Who needs water, gas and go !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gators stay in the water, DAWGS GO ANYWHERE !!!!!!!


----------



## deerkiller423 (Jun 28, 2010)

looks good man, only thing wrong is instead of bulldog red it needs to be *CRIMSON * with an A not a G


----------



## deerkiller423 (Jun 28, 2010)

hahaha just playin with ya, very nice boat!!!!


----------



## arcame (Jun 29, 2010)

Very cool.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 29, 2010)

Suweet!


----------



## Swamprat (Jun 29, 2010)

Not a Georgia fan by any means but that is a good looking boat. Congrats. Now you just need to upgrade to a 0540 Lycoming Continentals are solid motors.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Jun 29, 2010)

Way cool!


----------



## TMAC (Jun 30, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 5, 2010)

i'll be on the look out for that boat,on the central florida waterways.when i spot ya i'll give a holler.did i mention i like that boat.


----------



## Dawgs (Jul 5, 2010)

Awesome boat....GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 5, 2010)

Sweeeeetttt!!!


----------



## gatorstick (Jul 7, 2010)

Very nice but looks way too clean. Get some mud & blood on it. 

 Since you're in Florida, the bulldogs ride on the Bow, not the tail. Easier for them to catch dinner that way...........


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the compliments..... Yea, its clean, only 3 months old... I am sure it will get dirty... Try to wash the rudders, seat stand, prop, motor every time I come in from riding.. I aint much of a trail buster, to hard on the boat.. Just enjoy trial running and cruizin'...................


----------



## chewy32 (Jul 12, 2010)

Those are some nice rudders If you need help washing them I might can help.


----------



## Sic 'Em (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## gatorstick (Jul 18, 2010)

Is the picture under the Oak tree on the St Johns between Pointsette & Winder? Looks like it. Good place to nail hogs & not have to bust trails.........


----------



## Hankus (Jul 18, 2010)

sweet artwork on the rudders


----------



## dawg4028 (Jul 18, 2010)

Your welcome anytime on Lake Seminole!


----------



## AvidHunter (Jul 19, 2010)

Awesome boat!
So you asked for them so I thought I'd post my own hunting pictures gallery
Hunting Women
Monster Bucks
Deer Hunting 
Waterfowl Hunting 
Turkey Hunting
Varmint Hunting
Small Game Hunting 
Bear Hunting 
Big Game Hunting 
Elk Hunting 
Upland Birds 
Hog Hunting 
Wing Shooting 
Hunting Equipment
Reloading 
Gunsmithing  
Taxidermy 
Hunting firearms
 Rifle Scopes 
Hunting Africa 
Hunting Alaska 
Hunting South America 
Hunting Dogs 
Bowhunting 
Handgun Hunting
Traditional Archery 
Muzzleloaders 
Airgun Hunting
Hunting Rifles
Hunting Handguns
Rimfire Rifles
Shotguns
Varmint Rifles


----------



## 00Beau (Jul 19, 2010)

I Like It!! And I do not say that about much UGA Stuff!!!!


----------



## BANDT (Jul 19, 2010)

Thats one ugly Boat!


----------



## ylhatch (Jul 19, 2010)

sweeeeeet!!!


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN (Jul 20, 2010)

gatorstick said:


> Is the picture under the Oak tree on the St Johns between Pointsette & Winder? Looks like it. Good place to nail hogs & not have to bust trails.........



Almost... That is the OakHead.  Between Lk Washington and Lk. Winder.. The sight of TNT ( Thursday Night Thunder ) races.. Every thursday night...

Bandit... I see your avitar, GT... It's OK... we can still be friends


----------



## TheBadfish (Jul 21, 2010)

Awesome! UGA is one of the highest ranked schools for pantents. I guess we're smarter.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 22, 2010)

TheBadfish said:


> Awesome! UGA is one of the highest ranked schools for *pantents*. I guess we're smarter.



DOH!! I guess "WE" are!  

Seriously, that is the sweetest boat I have ever seen! AWESOME! LOVE IT!  

Now, I do see a lot more space on that boat you could fill in with a little more awesomeness. 

I have one suggestion. How 'bout having the word " GO DAWGS" on the rear of the boat. That would look nice. 

Check the link out below for custom UGA graphics. This guy does awesome work and could do something for you.

http://www.bulldawggraphics.com/

Thanks for representing us DAWGS! I bet them Floridumb fans like it, too! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## huntaholic (Jul 22, 2010)

*Nice Girl !*

Did you say there was a boat in there ! O i see it !


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks, and there is alot that you can't see. The inside of the grass rake has the bulldog with "Bulldogs" written under it. "UGA" on the front of the console.. I am having the prop dipped in the "UGA" logo.. When it is not running, you will see that the whole carbon fiber prop will have "UGA" on both blades... Yea, I hear everything from "Wrong color red" from the Alabama fans on the marsh, "Nice boat, wrong colors" from the Gator fans on the marsh, and so on and so on, but never had another team fan that did not like it...


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 22, 2010)

Cool! Post an update with pics when you're done.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Full Pull (Jul 23, 2010)

Great looken Air boat.


----------



## gatorstick (Jul 24, 2010)

ALL4HUNTIN said:


> Almost... That is the OakHead.  Between Lk Washington and Lk. Winder.. The sight of TNT ( Thursday Night Thunder ) races.. Every thursday night...



 That's where I thought. Been there many times while gator hunting, just never seen it by the light of day.
 Good wide, straight stretch of river there.

"Protect Dawgs, Hunt Gators!"


----------



## Redbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Very nice ! I wanna come down for a ride.


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN (Jul 27, 2010)

RIDES ARE FREE !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Come on down.. Always up for takin riders out.. The wife wants me to bring it to Georgia during hunting season and run the Altamaha River,, Man, I bet I would get alot of fans there....


----------



## TheTurkeySlayer (Jul 27, 2010)

even though that boat outta be orange and blue..... GREAT WORK.


----------



## Doyle (Jul 27, 2010)

Ride around most parts of central FL in those dawg colors and you're likely to get shot at.


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN (Jul 28, 2010)

Naaaaa... It always starts some interesting conversations tho.... They always say the same as the post above yours... and then compliment me on the boat...  We always sit, drink a cold adult frosty beverage, and talk airboat stuff... All in good fun...


----------



## Swamprat (Jul 28, 2010)

Doyle said:


> Ride around most parts of central FL in those dawg colors and you're likely to get shot at.



Doubt it.....they are airboaters first then college football fans second out on the St. Johns and over at Toho and Kissimmee and probably all the way to the Glades.

Once again.....great lookin boat.


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN (Jul 29, 2010)

SwampRat... Are you on S.A. ????  Screen name sounds familiar... See ya on the marsh...


----------



## SC Hunter (Jul 31, 2010)

GOOOOOOO DAAAWWWWWWGGGGGGSSSSSSSSS!!! Gotta love that kick off chant


----------



## Swamprat (Aug 1, 2010)

ALL4HUNTIN said:


> SwampRat... Are you on S.A. ????  Screen name sounds familiar... See ya on the marsh...



Nope, not on SA but I grew up in Orange County and spent a bunch of time on the St. Johns. We would put in at Hwy 50 and ride to Bull you know what Mound to watch the shuttle go up but that was with the mandatory stop at catfish hotel or green cabin to let the boats cool down as well as a have a golden soda or two.

Since I have moved to NW Florida you really don't have the areas like Central Florida unless you go to Seminole or run the saltwater flats. So it is just kicker boats for me now.


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN (Aug 2, 2010)

Gotcha... Been to all them stops up there off of 50... Take care and good huntin'...............


----------



## Brushcreek (Aug 2, 2010)

amazing!!


----------



## satman32935 (Aug 4, 2010)

sweet ride, see ya @ the  oakhead


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN (Aug 9, 2010)

Yea buddy... TNT ( Thursday Night Thunder )


----------



## Swamprat (Aug 9, 2010)

ALL4HUNTIN said:


> Gotcha... Been to all them stops up there off of 50... Take care and good huntin'...............



Thanks...for your info some of the best speck fishing in the river is just right above catfish hotel in the main channel.

We would use bass boats for that but there is some deep holes that will hold the specks. Use live minnows about 3-7 feet down. You will also catch a few butter and channel cats as well. You will not catch a ton of specks but the ones you catch are pretty big.


----------



## DawgsAndHawgs33 (Aug 11, 2010)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!! sic-em


----------



## harley-rider77 (Aug 17, 2010)

That's what I'm talkin' about - Go Dawgs!


----------



## JonathonJEB (Aug 17, 2010)

thats awsome


----------



## the MAD plumber (Aug 29, 2010)

Go dawgs!


----------



## treecutter (Aug 29, 2010)

Super cool! Go DAWGS


----------



## James Vincent (Aug 30, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## Bowfisher (Aug 30, 2010)

Sweet boat for sure!


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 1, 2010)

I think that is boat abuse!  Put a big 'ole GAMECOCK on that thing and we would be talking!  Joking aside, nice job on the paint.  Looks pretty darn cool.....even for a bulldawg.


----------

